
What Did You Get in Trouble for at Your School's Computer Lab? - ourmandave
https://gizmodo.com/what-did-you-get-in-trouble-for-at-your-schools-compute-1827590514
======
JanisL
I found it hilarious that someone else installed "snood" I'd completely
forgotten about that game until just then.

